# Best General Add-In Challenge



## MrExcel (Mar 23, 2003)

The April 2003 challenge is up at http://www.mrexcel.com/challenge.shtml


----------



## Bruno_x (May 13, 2003)

Any results yet ?


----------



## IOANNIS (May 28, 2003)

.. It seams that MrExcel's Team have a lot off work ...

.. I think that "challenge of the month" is an interesting part of the Forum
and the Team must Do something about this to make it What it's Name Says  "challenge of the month" not "challenge of the Year"  ...


----------



## Todd Bardoni (May 28, 2003)

IOANNIS said:
			
		

> .. It seams that MrExcel's Team have a lot off work ...
> 
> .. I think that "challenge of the month" is an interesting part of the Forum
> and the Team must Do something about this to make it What it's Name Says  "challenge of the month" not "challenge of the Year"  ...



Hey, hey, hey...relax...they don't have to do anything at all.  So, let's just appreciate what they do...

And no one better call be a brown-noser!  Otherwise...


----------



## DreamAlchemist (Jun 2, 2003)

ok I tried using that formula to swap the two words and although works with the add in, not if entered just as a formula, I had to rewrite the formula to..

=CONCATENATE(RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1)-SEARCH(", ",A1)-1)," ",LEFT(A1,SEARCH(", ",A1)-1))

to get it to work as just a formula (supstituting the @ for a1)

My question is why doe s the formula require concantenate and not the add in?


----------



## Sourdust (Jun 3, 2003)

tbardoni said:
			
		

> Hey, hey, hey...relax...they don't have to do anything at all.  So, let's just appreciate what they do...
> 
> And no one better call be a brown-noser!  Otherwise...



*The opportunity is too good to miss   
YA BROWN NOSING, BOOT LICKING, *** KISSING, LOWER THAN A SNAKES BELLY CRAWLING LAPDOG   *


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jun 3, 2003)

Sourdust said:
			
		

> *The opportunity is too good to miss
> YA BROWN NOSING, BOOT LICKING, *** KISSING, LOWER THAN A SNAKES BELLY CRAWLING LAPDOG   *



Hark at Mr. "I Love Celtic".


----------



## Sourdust (Jun 3, 2003)

*Hey I never professed any Timmish inclinations, its just that I detest the bluenoses so I automatically side with anybody they don't like (that doesn't leave many   ). However if you find that offensive I will try to balance my loathing between both soap dodger teams   *


----------



## IOANNIS (Jun 3, 2003)

The Challenge ends at April 30, 2003..

Any results yet ?  ...

No results yet, after 34 days ....


----------



## Aaron Blood (Jun 3, 2003)

Here's my belated entry...


Private Sub Workbook_Open()
    If Not AddIns("Analysis ToolPak").Installed Then
        MsgBox "You're a freakin idiot!"
        AddIns("Analysis ToolPak").Installed = True
        AddIns("Analysis ToolPak - VBA").Installed = True
    End If
End Sub


After the 100th person asked me about the #NAME? errors I had to just start including it in every workbook.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jun 3, 2003)

Aaron Blood said:
			
		

> After the 100th person asked me about the #NAME? errors I had to just start including it in every workbook.



If it were up to me, this may be the winner.  If it was converted to an add-in.  :D

You may want to force a Calculation as well, just in case.


----------



## lenze (Jun 3, 2003)

Aaron Blood said:
			
		

> Here's my belated entry...
> 
> 
> Private Sub Workbook_Open()
> ...



Yes Aaron, I had the same problem with users who did not install the MS Query Add-in and the ODBC Driver Add-in. I would create great queries and place them on the share drive, and would get numerous complaints that they did not work. I used

<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:darkblue">Private</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">Sub</SPAN> Workbook_Open()
<SPAN style="color:darkblue">If</SPAN> Application.AddIns("MS Query Add-in").Installed = <SPAN style="color:darkblue">False</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">Then</SPAN>
    AddIns("MS Query Add-in").Installed = <SPAN style="color:darkblue">True</SPAN>
    <SPAN style="color:darkblue">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">If</SPAN>
    <SPAN style="color:darkblue">If</SPAN> Application.AddIns("ODBC Add-in").Installed = <SPAN style="color:darkblue">False</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">Then</SPAN>
    AddIns("ODBC Add-in").Installed = <SPAN style="color:darkblue">True</SPAN>
    <SPAN style="color:darkblue">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">If</SPAN>
<SPAN style="color:darkblue">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:darkblue">Sub</SPAN>
</FONT>


I must admit, the "You are an idiot" message is classic, although most of my users are instructionally challenged(i.e.Upper Management)


----------



## IOANNIS (Jun 4, 2003)

If You want to find the #NAME? 


Public Sub Forum_Open() 

Dim User as Forum.Memberlist

For  Each User in  Forum.Memberlist.Count
    If User.Location="West Palm Beach, Florida" Then
        MsgBox "freakin idiot Found!" 
        MsgBox "freakin idiot Name is=" &  User.Name
        Exit For
    End if
Next User

End sub


----------



## Aaron Blood (Jun 4, 2003)

IOANNIS said:
			
		

> If You want to find the #NAME?
> 
> 
> Public Sub Forum_Open()
> ...



It was just a joke.  
I'll assume that as an attempt at the same...


----------



## IOANNIS (Jun 4, 2003)

Aaron Blood said:
			
		

> IOANNIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a joke


----------



## Aaron Blood (Jun 4, 2003)

I figured you were joking...

I mean anyone who would use their )( as an IO port has to have a decent sense of humor.

(I know, I have no business poking fun at someone's name.  BUTT I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## IOANNIS (Jun 4, 2003)

...

..we have nothing to share ...  except Macros &  Jokes ...


----------



## Aaron Blood (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm afraid I only have jokes...


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jun 9, 2003)

Sourdust said:
			
		

> tbardoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.  That's just not nice.


----------



## Sourdust (Jun 9, 2003)

*Sorry TB  ary: . It was him ----------->   *


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jun 16, 2003)

Sourdust said:
			
		

> *Sorry TB  ary: . It was him ----------->   *



Aren't you one in the same?


----------



## Sourdust (Jun 16, 2003)

*I will have you know I am an angel. Well my Mum tells me I am   *


----------



## azambrano (Sep 9, 2003)

I just found out this site. I tried the "Apply Formula to Range Utility". This is what I've been looking for years. It will help me with my job. Thanks!!!!  ray: [/quote]


----------



## Bruno_x (Oct 15, 2003)

Please Bill,
give us a new challenge


----------

